# April Photo Challenge...



## Alex The G and T (Apr 1, 2012)

The theme for April is _simple_.  Or is it?


All Fools


Standard rules apply:
- Only two photographs per participant
- All photographs entered must be owned and have been taken by the member posting
- Do not use photographs already posted around the site
- Entries close and voting begins at midnight GMT on the 27th of the month
- The winner must post a new challenge within a couple of days
- All Chrons members welcome to enter
- All Chrons members may vote (including those who do not enter the competition)​ 

Any discussion should go in the corresponding thread: http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/535880-april-photo-challenge-discussion.html#post1595594
Good luck!​


----------



## Talysia (Apr 1, 2012)

My first effort (chosen more for the images than the actual cards):


----------



## Tiffany (Apr 2, 2012)

My first effort as well.


----------



## hopewrites (Apr 4, 2012)

*Wise men say only fools rush in.*









For my birthday I'm sending this (and anything else that I can think to put in the box) along with a letter to my Best Friend In The Whole Wide World.


----------



## David Evil Overlord (Apr 4, 2012)

The foolish time traveller forgets how poor cell-phone coverage was in Ancient Rome:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/44928299@N05/7044477235/in/photostream

And the foolish Invisible Man forgets just how visible his clothes are:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/44928299@N05/7044476435/in/photostream


----------



## Talysia (Apr 5, 2012)

And here's my second entry - all fool's gold, this time.


----------



## Mouse (Apr 5, 2012)

This is (possibly) an inside-out _Amanita verna _aka Fool's Mushroom.


----------



## Mouse (Apr 8, 2012)

I suddenly remembered I own Tarot cards...


----------



## alchemist (Apr 12, 2012)

The fools! They have no ropes!


----------



## StormFeather (Apr 12, 2012)

Where fools might look for gold . . . .


----------



## StormFeather (Apr 14, 2012)

*Foolish Football Frolics in the Fog​*


----------



## Alex The G and T (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## Alex The G and T (Apr 26, 2012)

*Artist's conception of a once-in-a-lifetime photo opportunity which really really almost happened.*


----------

